

Me wanna rail, HELP - NonTech

Hey dudes, well im a huge tech, strartup fan, and wanna get in it, programming and all im interested in learning rails but dont have a lick of knowledge bout programing (none) any tips where i should start (books,sites,bla.)
======
hwork
<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/rails2> is where I started.

------
jakewolf
y dont you do a google cite search on yc for books and rails. all been covered
already.

~~~
NonTech
umm, thanks ill try it.

